# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Edi Rama: Do ta marim me cdo kusht pushtetin?

## Nice_Boy

_Anëtare të nderuar të Albasoul.com , jemi deshmitar të gjith për politiken shqiptare dhe muhabetet për mos pranimiin e humbjes nga Edi Rama. Parlamenti shqiptar filloi punen pa opoziten pasi ajo nuk pranon zgjedhjet dhe kryetari i saj vetëm ka zgjedh bojkotin e parlamentit.


Si e shifeni ju , a i është bërë mirë kjo super foto këtij të cmendurit Edi Rama._

----------


## Gjinokastra

Edi Rama është njeri i mbaruar ! "Viktim rasti" thuhet në Tiranë !

 :xhoker:

----------


## Apollyon

Ne rast te kundert do hudhe veten ne ere?

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Ne rast te kundert do hudhe veten ne ere?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## prenceedi

pr ke pushtet e ka fjalen ky.............................

----------


## murik

Sa i ngjaka Ben Ladenit Edi

----------


## dritek7

natyrisht Edi do ta kete te veshtir ta shkepuse vendin nga kthetrat e egersirave qe e kan zaptuar... ballista e zogista e rrugac nuk esht kollaj por gjithsesi kta te fundit njihen si frikacak dhe trimi Edi Rama 1 dit do ja arrij te qerroj edhe 1 her kta gorillat nga pushteti..

----------

